# Tracking a Visa4uk application



## nrn81t (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all.
Long time reader and first time poster.
Wondering if anyone has applied through the Vsia4uk website lately and what the correspondence from them was through the process.

I completed the online application (with some trouble given the bugs), did the biometrics and sent my documents in on the 11th of Feb 2014. I've had zero communications from them since - no email, SMS, nothing. All I have is the postal tracking saying the package was delivered.

I'm getting a little anxious now given all the documents that I've sent in!

There appears to be no-one here in Sydney that I can talk to. The consulate palms it off as not their problem and the (expensive) number - 1300 858 472 - has no answer.

Anyone else that has gone through this recently? I am just being overly anxious?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## aleishamac (Mar 21, 2014)

Member Vix16 and I are in exactly the same position. 
There's no communication from manila at all. 
It's unbelievably frustrating, particularly when you see that many other countries (especially our northern hemisphere friends) have access to updates and tracking.


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Huh, that seems odd to me that they haven't informed you that they have it and the processing is starting. Is there no general email you could send a question to? I think only some countries have tracking on the processing. I don't think the US is one of them. Hang in there, hopefully you will hear something soon!


----------



## tyrosine (Dec 16, 2013)

nrn81t said:


> Hi all.
> Long time reader and first time poster.
> Wondering if anyone has applied through the Vsia4uk website lately and what the correspondence from them was through the process.
> 
> ...


I think you just have to take the leap of faith! When I sent my application in (together with new and old passports from 2 countries, all my tax returns, PAP smear report - yes, my name was not on our bills so I was really scrambling for correspondence with my address on it ....) I was under a lot of pressure from the woman at the PO to sent it as registered post. Of course, the old UKBA website explicitly said that while we can use express post with tracking, they cannot accept any registered mail. I did purchase sign delivery for it to come back to me though. 

It is daunting, to send so much personal info! I was scared of them going missing but I guess if the person receiving them has any sort of malicious intent (i.e. identity fraud, theft) then there isn't much I can do anyway so I just dumped it into the PO box and twiddled my thumbs for a few days.

I didn't get a 'documents accepted' message. The only communication (automated) I got was 5 days (over a weekend too) after I sent the documents off saying that my visa was on its way. I purchased priority processing.

Good luck!


----------



## nrn81t (Mar 27, 2014)

aleishamac said:


> Member Vix16 and I are in exactly the same position.
> There's no communication from manila at all.
> It's unbelievably frustrating, particularly when you see that many other countries (especially our northern hemisphere friends) have access to updates and tracking.


Thanks for that! I don't know if knowing that makes it better or worse  It is SO frustrating not knowing the fate of all those documents!


----------



## nrn81t (Mar 27, 2014)

QueenBcp said:


> Huh, that seems odd to me that they haven't informed you that they have it and the processing is starting. Is there no general email you could send a question to? I think only some countries have tracking on the processing. I don't think the US is one of them. Hang in there, hopefully you will hear something soon!


Apparently no tracking for Australians. Have already fired off an email to the enquiry address. They'll get back to me within 10 working days  Have to play the waiting game.. patiently.


----------



## nrn81t (Mar 27, 2014)

tyrosine said:


> I think you just have to take the leap of faith! When I sent my application in (together with new and old passports from 2 countries, all my tax returns, PAP smear report - yes, my name was not on our bills so I was really scrambling for correspondence with my address on it ....) I was under a lot of pressure from the woman at the PO to sent it as registered post. Of course, the old UKBA website explicitly said that while we can use express post with tracking, they cannot accept any registered mail. I did purchase sign delivery for it to come back to me though.
> 
> It is daunting, to send so much personal info! I was scared of them going missing but I guess if the person receiving them has any sort of malicious intent (i.e. identity fraud, theft) then there isn't much I can do anyway so I just dumped it into the PO box and twiddled my thumbs for a few days.
> 
> ...


Not knowing the fate of the documents is what really bothers me. Just like you, they have everything - tattered birth certificate, passports from 3 countries, bank statements, bills... most of which would be impossible to replace given the bureaucracy in those other countries. Wish they would at-least send an acknowledgement email. 

Definitely taking the priority line for all future applications!


----------



## aleishamac (Mar 21, 2014)

tyrosine said:


> I didn't get a 'documents accepted' message. The only communication (automated) I got was 5 days (over a weekend too) after I sent the documents off saying that my visa was on its way. I purchased priority processing.


Wow I was writing off weekends as no visa news days...oh well the incessant email refreshing can continue over saturday and sunday now too!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## tyrosine (Dec 16, 2013)

aleishamac said:


> Wow I was writing off weekends as no visa news days...oh well the incessant email refreshing can continue over saturday and sunday now too!
> Thanks for the update.


Oh sorry! What I meant was I sent it over on a Friday and heard back the next Tuesday. So basically if I sent it earlier in the week I'd have heard back within 3 days instead of the 5 (inc weekend days). And for me, that was a pretty impressive turnaround time!!


----------



## aleishamac (Mar 21, 2014)

Bum. 
Thanks for reiterating....I'll take the weekend off.


----------



## aleishamac (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey nrn81t , 
Do you mind me asking what sort of visa you are waiting for?


----------



## nrn81t (Mar 27, 2014)

aleishamac said:


> Hey nrn81t ,
> Do you mind me asking what sort of visa you are waiting for?


Not at all. Settlement as the spouse of a UK citizen.


----------



## aleishamac (Mar 21, 2014)

me too.


----------

